# Report line?



## Gino (18 Aug 2008)

Any anonymous report line so I can contact the MPs? 

Any MP on here please PM me. would like to ask some questions.


----------



## rocksteady (19 Aug 2008)

Gino said:
			
		

> Any anonymous report line so I can contact the MPs?
> 
> Any MP on here please PM me. would like to ask some questions.



You could always call an MP Det. from a pay phone...Or call crime stoppers and they will refer it to the appropriate authority...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> You could always call an MP Det. from a pay phone...Or call crime stoppers and they will refer it to the appropriate authority...



Thank you, rocksteady.

The original poster is in Europe.


----------



## FastEddy (31 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Thank you, rocksteady.
> 
> The original poster is in Europe.




By the tone of "Gino's" inquiry, it sounds like he is not interested in acquiring Recruitment Info or Duties etc.

"Rocksteady" suggestion still applies, only in this case inquires of the nearest CF MP Unit can be obtained from the nearest Canadian Embassy or Consulate.

His interest being directed towards the Military Police, would indicate his inquires are concerning Military Personnel or Units.

Wether he wishes to divulge or confide in or to a third party by PM's, I am sure any LEO or MP in this Forum would be glad to reply and treat the information with all confidentiality.

Cheers.


----------



## garb811 (31 Aug 2008)

I sent him a PM but to date, he's not been back to pick it up.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I sent him a PM but to date, he's not been back to pick it up.



Whomever he wanted to report got to him first........ >


----------

